# Power equipment / Equipment



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

How come there is never enough power equipment to go around? Or how come all the batteries are either dead, about to die, or don’t even stay charged for that long?

…. Can’t ever find a scan gun at the start of shift. When I do find one, the thing isn’t even charged. All of the little charging stations are completely busted and there’s no extra batteries.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2021)

Common event


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 14, 2021)

Your complaint is duly noted. Extra equipment and replacement batteries have been ordered. Thank you for your patience and utilizing this forum to communicate issues effectively that way issues are resolved in a swift manner.


----------



## Luck (Nov 14, 2021)

Because the DC was built to handle 100 people at a time and now has 300 people.


----------

